# Indoor use of Fooger w/chiller



## LOTL (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi All,
Im looking at building one of the Vortex chillers discussed in another thread here.
A few people in that thread mentioned they wouldn't use them indoors due to moisture build up. Im planning on using this for a Halloween dance with roughly a 40' square dance floor. Has anyone used their fogger & chiller indoors and if so did you have any issue with it?
Would a certain type or brand of juice work better than another?
I read in the other thread about some of the Martin foggers producing less moisture vs some of the cheaper machines.
I was looking at a Martin Magnum 550, but another poster here got me looking at a VEI V-930T for a little more dough with a better timer and higher wattage.
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Might get pretty slippery on the floor. Between the moisture from the melting ice and the glycol residues, you may have more of an ice skating rink than a dance floor. Whenever I've had chilled fog get on a hardwood floor, the deposits are always very slick.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

We used to use a fogger when I was in a band. I don't remember any sort of moisture build up at all. The fog came out of the chiller low, but it would eventually rise and fill up the room, so we used it sparingly. I suggest getting your fog from froggysfog.com. Their fog is designed for people who normally have a hard time breathing indoors with fog.


----------



## LOTL (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
What size fogger and what type of chiller did you use?
Would you recommend the Swamp juice or Froggy Juice?


----------



## LOTL (Aug 27, 2007)

Well i ordered the VEI V-930T 1000 Watt fogger and picked up a 60 Qt. Igloo cooler to build my chiller. Had a long conversation with someone at Froggys about which juice to use.
After telling him about my indoor use with chiller and the approximate size of the dance floor, he immediately recommended the Fast Dissipating Fluid.
It all sounds good in principle, but its the most expensive fluid they sell. $25 a gallon plus whatever the shipping is.
He did ask if i wanted the fog effect to rise to a higher level once it starts to warm up. I said no id rather it just stay low to the ground. I guess between it being an indoor application, a potential issue with smoke detectors, and wanting just a low lying fog it seems to make sense. 
I would hope a gallon will last me for a few shows and the several tests im sure ill be doing in the back yard soon.
He didn't seem to think there would be any issue with moisture on the floor, nor did Monster Guts the company i purchased the VEI fogger from.
They both did say there would be some moisture around the chiller and directly in front of the nozzle and didn't recommend i place it on the dance floor. I was planning on setting it back from the floor about 5-6 feet, so i should be good to go.
Now on to the black lights, Flood lights, PAR cans, dimmers etc. etc. etc.
Havent ordered the juice yet, so if someone has other recommendations, im all ears.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

LOTL, too funny, I recommended monsterguts to you in the Vortex thread not knowing that is where you got it!

With the chiller, you will need a tube to drain the melting ice somewhere. It isn't a biggie but you'll have to have a reservoir or somewhere for it to go. I'll try to post some pictures this weekend to show you what I mean on that plus the sizing you asked about in the Vortex thread. 

You are going to LOVE this fogger!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

LOTL, I posted info on my chiller in the Vortex thread for you but can't figure out how to post the picture.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Fog from fog machines will make fire alarms go off. Trust me, I know this from experience so be careful with how much you use.


----------



## LOTL (Aug 27, 2007)

Holy crap i hope this Froggys Juice is worth the money. $25 pr/gallon plus $11.50 ground shipping!!!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

I had a fog machine going in a 20'x20' room & about halfway thru the night had to turn it off because of fumes that were irritating to the lungs. I couldn't open windows too much because of the noise - didn't want to push it too far with the neighbors.


----------



## LOTL (Aug 27, 2007)

jackielantern said:


> I had a fog machine going in a 20'x20' room & about halfway thru the night had to turn it off because of fumes that were irritating to the lungs. I couldn't open windows too much because of the noise - didn't want to push it too far with the neighbors.


I can see a normal fog machine without chiller in a room that size being an issue.
The room im using this in is much larger, has good ventilation, and with the fog staying close to the floor (i hope) and the juice being quick dissipating im hoping for much different results. There is a door right in line with the dance floor, that ill have a fan sitting next to just in case. If using it indoors present too many problems, ill give everyone here first dibs on the Fogger and Chiller after Halloween.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

LOTL,
We had the standard cheapo fog machine with a chiller. It turned out to be ok....half way thru the night I think everyone was in an alcohol induced fog anyway. hehe GOOD TIMES!!

Sounds like you'll be fine as far as fumes go. I hope you have better luck with the fog staying low, didn't work to well for us.


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Carefull doing it inside, we put one inside and we have hardwood floors and well I busted my butt. Not so much fun.


----------



## LOTL (Aug 27, 2007)

Well i got the chiller finished and tested this week. I posted pics at the links below and some videos on youtube. I posted most of my results in the Vortex chiller thread.
Pics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Videos: 



Vortex Chiller Thread: http://hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=162154&postcount=588

From all of the testing that ive done these last 2 days, there has been little to no buildup on the tile floor where ive been doing the testing. Dont know if this is due to the Froggys Quick dissipating juice im using, the VEI-930T fogger or a combination of both.
Unfortunately my testing tonight showed me that with a lot of movement in the low lying fog, it causes the fog to raise up fairly easily. I guess ill see how it goes come Halloween.


----------

